# 1953 Omega Raf Watch



## hogie (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi

I hav a 1953 RAF watch. Am just wondering what you guys think of it n how much u think it may b worth etc?

The face has a more rounded O rather than a 0 on the number 10 with no RAF sign on the bottom centre of the face. The glass front Is a bit scratched from use over the years.

The rear of the watch it has the RAF arrow at the top then

6645 101000

6b/542

Issue number/53

The strap is a silver meta?l type which looks in good condition and Is intact.

The watch winds and runs as expected.

Any comments etc would b great

Thanks


----------



## hogie (Jan 2, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry but I doubt you will get a valuation on here. It's just not the done thing. :stop:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

No one on The Watch Forum is a Professional Appraiser or Valuation Expert, and therefore, we cannot offer any kind

of valuation or appraisal service. All of our members are enthusiastic watch collectors with some experience in restoration and

collecting, so we can say that from our experience, any watch is simply worth what someone will pay you for it. Condition is

paramount - a watch in an "as new" condition, in original condition, and with box and papers, warranty and paperwork,

will always be worth more than one that has been languishing at the back of a drawer for many years.

You may be able to get a ballpark figure for the value of a watch by scanning the completed listings for your watch, or a very

similar one, on any of the major Internet Auction Sites. A valuation for Insurance purposes can normally only be given by a

reputable and qualified watchmaker.

Posted OBO the Forum, and represent official forum Policy. Having said all that, Welcome to :rltb: - don't be a stranger, participate!

Mel (as Valuation Request Monitor :rofl2: )


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Whack it ob eBay for 10 days, you'll get what its worth mate, just include all the details you've put ob this post.


----------



## hogie (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok. Thanks guys. Thanks for the replies


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

I followed one on the bay a while back, went way over my budget anyway:-(


----------

